# FLV movies presented as chapters



## Zimbop (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of a way to create something like this:

http://www.postini.com/webdocs/training/en/email_admin/email_admin.html

I could create something from scratch but it has the feel of something that must have been done already dozens of times. Whoever put this together used a windows only app called Articulate Presenter so that's no use to me (and looks expensive anyway).

Anyway, if you've seen something similar please let me know.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 5, 2009)

flash, after effects, final cut, any content production program that can export to flv and supports markers, can expoert flv with chapter markers.  once that's in place, you can use flash to pick up on these markers and use them to trigger events, like text, or anything really.

it's not exactly beginner stuff though...  so i'm not sure if that's what you were after.  if you have flash 8 or higher, you should have no trouble with this, but it would need some work.


----------



## Zimbop (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Major, but in the spirit of the question those solutions all involve re-inventing the wheel (although I guess I don't have to invent flash!).


----------

